# ACS Result Awaited



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi i haven't received my ACS letter yet... according to AU post it was despatched on 2nd Apr 09....what to do now??? should i wait for or contact ACS for second copy on a different address??

Please suggest........


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If the first address is correct wait 2 more weeks. Then contact ACS if still no letter. 



mohit2903 said:


> Hi i haven't received my ACS letter yet... according to AU post it was despatched on 2nd Apr 09....what to do now??? should i wait for or contact ACS for second copy on a different address??
> 
> Please suggest........


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. could you please tell how can i confirm they dispatched it on the correct address??? do they dispatch on the address mentioned on the skill assessment form or the address mentioned on my passport????????


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would think they use the address on the form, but best is to ask them directly to confirm the address. Try contacting them by phone.



mohit2903 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. could you please tell how can i confirm they dispatched it on the correct address??? do they dispatch on the address mentioned on the skill assessment form or the address mentioned on my passport????????


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Normally give it 2 weeks for them to send out your letter. As it's over that time, phone ACS and ask them to confirm they have sent the letter to the right address. TBH I couldn't wait another 2 weeks 

Dolly


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Dolly for your advice....i will contact them today or tomorrow......


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

few people here had it in 20-25 days.. but as amaslam and dolly suggested, best is to call.. or maybe wait a week if at you can


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

I am also in the same boat, my letter dispatch on 28th march and yet not get that. So today i call ACS for second one and they mail me that tomorrow they will send another one via registered Post and also inform me the Post No. I also change rectify the mailing address.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumba,

Can you please share the telephone number so that i will call them tomorrow for my second copy.

Thanks


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Phone : +61 2 9299 3666 (International Callers Only)


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the infomation Bumma.....i hope you get your letter soon.....all the best and do let me know once you receive ur letter....

hey i tried this number but it says number "temporary out of service" i think i called them after business hours...i will try tomorrow.......


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

hi mohit,
It takes 20 days for acs letter to come to india. Wait till 21 days, only then you can ask for copy.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for your valuable inputs. please tell me are you talking abt 21 normal days or working days?


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

21 normal days. You can request copy only after the completion of this much waiting period. Also you can't request copy over phone or email... You need to send them written or faxed request because they need your signature.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Yesterday morning after called to ACS I email them for my second copy of result letter. Today they mail me that it was send yesterday and wail more 14 days for letter. She don't gave me any Registered Post no. Without Fax now is it possible?


----------



## lolowaleed1 (Apr 20, 2009)

i have just submitted my skills assessment. when do you think they are going to reply back to me?


----------



## lolowaleed1 (Apr 20, 2009)

its delivered today 21st of april 2009..

your quick answer is really appreciated.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

In my case:

7th January 2009: Deliver application via DHL
9th January 2009: Received Mail by ACS
22th January 2009: Got Acknowledgment mail from ACS
Status was "to be Allocated"

So, very soon you will get your Acknowledgment mail from ACS.


----------



## lolowaleed1 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes you are totally right .

i have recieved an e-mail from ACS and from the site i can see the status of my application is " To Be Allocated".

now we have to wait for 3 Months  long time to wait


----------



## lolowaleed1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dear bumba,

as you have applied on January are you done from ACS now? 

they are written that the process takes 10 weeks, did they finish it for you, if yes 
does it take 10 weeks to be done?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

lolowaleed,
welcome to the forum.
ACS claims to take 12 weeks but they are normally done much before tht. Ours took 3 weeks, at times, when enough supporting documents are not provided, they take more thn that but if you do take an average, they send the result within 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear lolowaleed,

My status changed to "with accessor" on 21th march 2009 and "case finalized" on 28th march 2009, but some how my first letter was missed,  
I asked for second one and ACS mailed me that they post the second one but ACS did not give me any tracking no. 
Now i am just waiting for the second one!!


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

*Reply to bumba*

Hi,

For your information; 

ACS status with me changed yesterday to 'with acessor' and today I have recieved email from ACS officials with registered post no: XXXX and acknowledement quoting your result letter is about to be posted. 

This indicates that they have generated the final result letter and it is on the way from ACS to OZ post. 

Expecting the change in status 'Case Finalized' soon and the imp letter with positive result ASAP.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Amit.

cheers
anj


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks ANJ, 

Was silent on the forum, Got gr8 help trough search on every post and hardly required the need to register it. 

The forum is full of all information, thanks guys for help. 

Now i m with fingers crossed and legs too


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome amit, wish u luck..


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi i called ACS today for second copy......my case officer suggested to wait for another week otherwise drop a email for same next week......

Bumba...did you get your second letter???


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Even not today get my second result letter.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

*ACS awaiting*



mohit2903 said:


> Hi i haven't received my ACS letter yet... according to AU post it was despatched on 2nd Apr 09....what to do now??? should i wait for or contact ACS for second copy on a different address??
> 
> Please suggest........


I think postal or courier might have took some time. In my case it took 20 days to get my result in hand from date of letter.

I believe you will receive your ACS soon. 

cheers 
Kishor


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All, This is apprise you all that today i came to know from my local post office that my registered post was returned back due to our non-availability at home.....

I been following up with my local post office from past 2 weeks but they haven't informed me but today they did........
very frustating.....i have send a request mail to my case manager to second copy on a new postal address......this time i keep my fingers cross....


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

hi All

first of all i wish to thank the expat members who helped me to go for the Skill Assessment.

i just received my assessment report from ACS but unfortunately i was not given the specialization with the ASCO code as i expected  

costing me 15 MODL points, is essential for me to qualify the GSM subclass 175

do you have any idea about the appealing process, how ACS will handle these appeals? further to the instructions given in their site.

in the application form theres only a place provided for the CC information, card no, name etc.
so i guess we have to send our cc details with our application first , then they will get the money with the details provided.

is there any way to pay the money online as i paid for the Skill assessment online for the appeal?

Thanks for your time!

regards

Anjalan


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

First of all i would like to congratulate you for clearing u your ACS....... 
Feeling bad for not getting the desired ASCO....don't worry
i don't have info on appealing process but other's might do have...so what i can say is all the best......


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear Mohit,

What about your second one? Does ACS dispatch that letter and gave you the registered post no i.e. the tracking no like the previous one? 

I did not got any tracking no, just get email that letter has dispatched via registered post. Please inform when you get your Result Letter.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

I just received my assessment report from ACS 
ASCO CODE : 2231-79(C#)
Now waiting for apply for state nomination!!


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

bumba said:


> I just received my assessment report from ACS
> ASCO CODE : 2231-79(C#)
> Now waiting for apply for state nomination!!


Congragualtions!!!!!! good news

keep it up.

which state r u thinking.
I gone thru Victoria state web site. I hope they need a resume, degree certificate ACS, good if work experience letters attached (but not sure) everything is ready as given to ACS, only the financial support document is required for them. what format could be this. Can we prepare by ourself on word document or C.A sign and stamp is need? Can u give some idea on this? 
also I will put the above question on forum to get more clarity.

Thanks
cheers
kishor


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

congratulation Bumba... for getting your positive result..........My Second copy is not dispatched yet.....could you please tell the date when they dispatched your second copy and the date of receiving.....

All the best for your state sponsership


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear pkrish, I know little about financial support document, only know u need to give an asset statement which meets the minimum asset criteria. The same can be made by your CA or a notary as an affidavit. can i apply for Victoria without IELTS result? Victoria state online application i just not found any option for upload asset statement. How u will attach that?Make .pdf or .zip file and upload that in certificates space? u can only attach one file. Please share your valuable opinion.

Dear Mohit My letter was dispatched 21st April 2009 and i got it on 26th April 2009. It took total 5 days.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Attention for Mohit: 

Indian post do not send the intimation to pick up the post if non-availability at postal address? 

I doubt.....I am most of the time not available at my home and its locked...My letter is dispatched before 5 days and still waiting....

Do i have to contact local post and inform them for not to send my letter back...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Amit, don't waist a single minute and contact your local post ASAP........otherwise they will dispatch it back to the sender.....they did with me and i was following up with my local post and head office like anything but last week i came to know they returned back to australia.........so my frnd call your local post or better is visit them..............................


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have recieved my letter today with positive result and nominated as well in MODL ...Thanks all of you. 

Mohit you were right, Postman came to house yesterday but it was locked and went back. Today I have arranged someone to look after and finally, I got it. 

Difficult to control things in India

Cheers


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

amit.ishwar said:


> Attention for Mohit:
> 
> Indian post do not send the intimation to pick up the post if non-availability at postal address?
> 
> ...


hi amit....which part of India u belongs.....


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Amit  for ur letter mate..........i haven't received my letter yet as they havne't dispatched my second copy...i will call them tomorrow for same.....


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

In mumbai.....thanks


----------

